#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  >  Εξοπλισμός για αποτίμηση αντοχής σκυροδέματος με ΜΗ καταστρεπτικές μεθόδους (NDT)

## dn102

Ανοίγω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για να αναρτήσει ο καθένας συνδέσμους σχετικά με αγορά οργάνων Μη καταστρεπτικών ελέγχων.

http://www.totalstation.gr/catalog.h...category_id=83  (Κρουσίμετρα)

http://www.totalstation.gr/catalog.h...ategory_id=110 (Ανιχνευτές)

http://www.hilti.gr/holgr/page/modul...nodeId=-330686 *(16000 ευρώ)*

http://www.proceq.com/non-destructiv...undit-lab.html *(Υπέρηχος)*

http://www.controls-group.com/eng/co...e-analyzer.php *(Υπέρηχος)*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Ενημερώνω πώς η * BOSCH* έκανε *30% αύξηση* στίς τιμές της για το 2013.Δηλαδή αν δεί κάποιος τιμή για τον ανιχνευτή 
*Wallscanner D-tect 150 SV Professional στα 580 ευρώ δέν ισχύει πλέον
*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Γεωραντάρ:  *StructureScan™* *Mini  * http://www.jgc.gr/el/proionta/georad...scan-mini.html
*
τιμές: το 2D 17000, το 3D 20000 ευρώ


Υπέρηχοι σκυροδέματος:

*Για υπολογισμό βάθους θεμελίωσης, φθηνή λύση είναι το Pile echo tester  http://www.piletest.com/show.asp?page=PET


Σημείωση:

Η χρήση του παραπάνω γεωραντάρ δίνει το πλεονέκτημα της γρήγορης αποτύπωσης του οπλισμού και μέσα απο τη χρήση του ειδικού λογισμικού ,έχεις πολύ καλή εικόνα σε σχέση με το ferroscan της Hilti.


Επίσης:

1. Ανιχνευτές οπλισμού

α. *Proseq - Profometer 5+, profoscope +*  (Τιμές, 5600 και 1770 αντίστοιχα) 
http://www.proceq.com/en/non-destruc...setpqr=1&pqr=2

β.*Ανιχνευτής σιδηρού οπλισμού MC8020  (2600 ευρώ)
*http://www.totalstation.gr/catalog.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1006&category_id=110

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση των σύγχρονων μη καταστροφικών ελέγχων (NDT) σκυροδέματος και κατασκευών και του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού, έγινε σε σεμινάριο του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ.

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το πλήρες άρθρο --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## marsellos

Η παρουσιαση αυτη θα επαναληφθει στο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Σεμιναριο σκυροδεματος που ξεκιναει στις 23/9, στο ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, απαιτειται ομως αποστολη αιτησης στο iekemtee.gr, με εμενα ο επιστημονικο υπευθυνο και εισηγητη τον Κο Ξυστρη.

----------


## dn102

Είναι λίγο φαρμακείο όμως η ΝΕΟΤΕΚ στίς τιμές.Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να πληρώνουμε όσο και οι ελβετοί στα ίδια προϊόντα.

----------


## giakal

Θα μπορούσε μήπως κάποιος πιο έμπειρος συνάδελφος να κάνει μια αξιολόγηση των συσκευών ανίχνευσης οπλισμού σκυροδέματος από τεχνικής πλευράς;Η τιμή είναι βεβαίως καθοριστικός παράγοντας αλλά θα ήθελα μια εικόνα της αξιοπιστίας και της ευχρηστίας τους.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία αλλά τα μόνα που γνωρίζω είναι της HILTI και της PROCEQ.
Τον τιμοκατάλογο για τα τελευταία θα τον βρείτε ΕΔΩ.

Νομίζω ότι όταν έχουμε πολύ κοντά δύο ράβδους κανένα δεν μπορεί να τις διακρίνει. Δείτε τις προδιαγραφές των μηχανημάτων για λεπτομέρειες.

----------

